# I love pitbulls But did i get a good one



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

As a young boy i tried to find out as much as i could about pitbulls and everything i know a few bloodlines but mostly by there street name(Dont laff)
Like the tiger stripe pit, gator mouth pit, rednose, and blu pit, i would want to kno more about them and everything. The Pitbull i have is 5 months shes from the pound most people look down on her though because shes a mixed breed not even full blooded(shes pitbull/lab) She has a tan coat like a lab but the wriglly 4head like the regular pits and everything. Tell me is she good enough to be called a pit or no(again this is a stupid question but i needed to ask some pros about this the adoption center's staff where she came from, are all idiots.) Thank u


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*There is nothing wrong with your dog! Mixed breeds make just as good a companion as a full breed. Don't worry about what people say about your dog. You've got a best friend they only wish they had!

There is a lot of good info on this site. Take a look around at some of the past threads. You probably find everything your lookin for.*


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you lool when i can ill put some picz of her awn but yea its funny because she has and ear like a lab and the other ear is all shaped like a apbt


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

she must be cute... as much as i love my pitts, i love my mutt (or mongrel like they call them back home!!).. don't worry what anyone has to say, you have a sweet girl and that is that!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

nothing at all wrong with a mixed breed dog, i salute you for saving a dogs life by getting one from the pound. i have a mixed breed dog that has made me very proud in his capabilites. when asked if he is a APBT by people i say no hes mixed


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

People around here think that my Mutt (Zues) is a pitbull because because he has the big blocky head, short, wide and fat..LOL
Rocky is my APBT and nobody looks his way. Goes to show ya what people are looking for....


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankz for the support im working on getting picz of her up thanks most people look and her and there like shes no full pit shes no good but they can kiss my [email protected]! 

Thank you for the support


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Here she is its a blurry pic but im taking more tommorow


----------



## pittbull~lover (Jul 27, 2007)

no aint nothin wrong wit ur dog its cute


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Your pup is very young and at that age they go through all kinds of funky growth spurts whether they are mixed or purebred including with their ears LOL. I wouldn't worry about it. As others have said, there is nothing wrong with a mixed dog. That is awesome that you saved a life and adopted your lil cutie. Best of Luck with him!



TheBullBeastLover said:


> As a young boy i tried to find out as much as i could about pitbulls and everything i know a few bloodlines but mostly by there street name(Dont laff)
> Like the tiger stripe pit, gator mouth pit, rednose, and blu pit, i would want to kno more about them and everything. The Pitbull i have is 5 months shes from the pound most people look down on her though because shes a mixed breed not even full blooded(shes pitbull/lab) She has a tan coat like a lab but the wriglly 4head like the regular pits and everything. Tell me is she good enough to be called a pit or no(again this is a stupid question but i needed to ask some pros about this the adoption center's staff where she came from, are all idiots.) Thank u


To help you out with the terms you listed

The names you listed are actually mostly terms used by BYBS they are not Bloodlines. 
Tiger Striped is actually called Brindle and is just a coat color, 
red nose and blue nose are just nose colors
Old Family Red Nose is a Bloodline but not all red nosed dogs are OFRN

Gator Mouth is just a term sometimes used for a big or hard biting mouth or possible a dog that goes back to Gator but probably just a BYB talking poop about something he /she knows nothing about LOL


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> Your pup is very young and at that age they go through all kinds of funky growth spurts whether they are mixed or purebred including with their ears LOL. I wouldn't worry about it. As others have said, there is nothing wrong with a mixed dog. That is awesome that you saved a life and adopted your lil cutie. Best of Luck with him!
> 
> To help you out with the terms you listed
> 
> ...


This picture on my avatar is a recent pic i took today of her and when you say growth spurt do you mean she may grow out of that ear i mean its not botherin her so i dont mind and ive seen plenty of full blood apbt with ears like that 1 ear of hers even though shes a mix pit


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Usually the ears are set the way they are going to stay after teething is over though they still may seem to have a mind of their own LOL. Natural ears are great. Her ears look fine. One up one down is cute! Yes, both APBTs and mixes have all kinds of ear sets

Her body will also fill out as she gets older. Pups grow in height first than fill out


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> Usually the ears are set the way they are going to stay after teething is over though they still may seem to have a mind of their own LOL. Natural ears are great. Her ears look fine. One up one down is cute! Yes, both APBTs and mixes have all kinds of ear sets
> 
> Her body will also fill out as she gets older. Pups grow in height first than fill out


Ye shes a beauty one questoon i have though when i was walkin her this might sound foolish but she knelt like she was going to poo and let out this big like fart or w.e and w.e it was came out all watery and it looked like blood im kinda worried. An excuse how dirty she is in this pic i was just about to give her a big bath


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

When did you do her worming?

Did she eat anything strange today or out of the ordinary?


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

shes a pound puppy so they said they did all that spayed rabbies and all her deworming things so i wouldnt know umm she ate the usual some purina and 1 piece of bologna and after the incident she kept walking and she didnt seem like it bothered her at all shes still all peerky and happy and everything i was thinking it was just her cycle if they have one but it wasnt really like straigt blood it looked like poo and blood or something


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

Well, if you got the dog from a pound, hopefully with all the shots - they had her spayed... if not, get that done! 

If she just came home, she is just stressed a bit. I am sure a new diet does not help. If it does not go away though, you should take her to a vet - and get to know that vet well! It should be her regular one that you build a history with. 

There is nothing better than a Rescued Bully - of any kind! We have a full and a mix - and I love them both! They will appreciate you and beg you to train them. They want nothing more than to make their owner happy, so spoil and love her! You can correctly call her a "Pitbull Mix" or "a Putbull - Lab Mix" I hear both terms often.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

definately keep an eye on that one... BTW I love the new picture of butterscotch!!!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

To be on the safe side just drop off a fecal smaple at your vet's office explain that she was a rescue and have her checked for worms


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey thanks for the advice shes doing fine today. shes happy and everything but im still watching her no ive had her for about 3 weeks now and i love her you can tell from the first picz i posted when i got her she has changed a great deal. shes getting bigger and shes going through the lanky stage lol but thanks again she seems to be doing great i dont think its hurting her i thought it was menstral cycle or something. but shes fine thanks


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> Hey thanks for the advice shes doing fine today. shes happy and everything but im still watching her no ive had her for about 3 weeks now and i love her you can tell from the first picz i posted when i got her she has changed a great deal. shes getting bigger and shes going through the lanky stage lol but thanks again she seems to be doing great i dont think its hurting her i thought it was menstral cycle or something. but shes fine thanks


They don't poop blood when they are in heat. Her vulva would swell and that is where the discharge would be. She may have just had an upset tummy and was straining to have a bowel movement.

If your baby isn't fixed yet, it is a good idea to do that soon before she goes into heat. TYhat will make things alot easier on both of you


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> They don't poop blood when they are in heat. Her vulva would swell and that is where the discharge would be. She may have just had an upset tummy and was straining to have a bowel movement.
> 
> If your baby isn't fixed yet, it is a good idea to do that soon before she goes into heat. TYhat will make things alot easier on both of you


she is spayed they had too shes a pound puppy and im sorry if i sounded foolish lol this is the first girl dog ive had im usually use to having males so i didnt know what was going on lol thanks again


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Maggie had the bloody poop when we got her too, but it was from her straining to poop. or she had runny poop and at the end it would be slightly bloody, I think it was her butthole rubbed raw or something. Sorry if that sounds funny!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

maggiesmommie said:


> Maggie had the bloody poop when we got her too, but it was from her straining to poop. or she had runny poop and at the end it would be slightly bloody, I think it was her butthole rubbed raw or something. Sorry if that sounds funny!


Thanks alot im just glad i finnally know wat it was pretty soon im going to post some more pic of her


----------

